# Lake Placid pictures



## Rich Decker (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is a Kodak link to a few from LP. The organizers couldn't  have run a more cooker friendly contest. I'm already looking forward for next year but first I have Asbury Park in 2 days, I think I need  to buy more meat.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... nn_speed=1


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, great looking turn in pics.  I LOVE FOOD PORN!


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 5, 2006)

I believe this is the contest where Steve Farrin and the gang from I smell smoke took three firsts and a grand.  Pork, Ribs and Brisket.  That's a hell of a lot of great work.

Nice Pics Rich.  Lake Placid is a beautiful venue.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2006)

Great pic's Rich, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 5, 2006)

How were your presentation scores?  I liked the chicken and pork but thought the brisket looked a little "scattered".  9,9,6 is what I would have scored on presentation.


----------



## Finney (Jul 5, 2006)

Were the "chunks" in the brisket box from the point?


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 6, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> How were your presentation scores?  I liked the chicken and pork but thought the brisket looked a little "scattered".  9,9,6 is what I would have scored on presentation.



My, wife did the boxes and we had good scores throughout the contest .

chicken 9-9-9-9-8-8
ribs  9-9-9-9-8-7
pork 9-9-9-9-8-8
brisket 9-9-8-8-8-7

The brisket was scattered, I put 10 pieces in the box along with the burnt ends which I cut to large. My thought was to "pin wheel" them and fill the pivot and the top and bottom corners with burnt ends, I didn't have the time to pull it off as neat as I wanted to.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 6, 2006)

Good Scores!!!  You might want to try and trim the brisket down to the box width before cooking.  I have read about people doing this now so they fit into the boxes neatly.  I guess you have to allow for shrink but how much is unknown to me. Trial and error I guess.   Just a suggestion.  We haven't tried it yet but are going to try this weekend at Cabellas.  Do you have the lettuce done before turn ins start or do you do that at the same time? I like to have them done and in the cooler before turnins so i have enough time to concentrate soley on the presentation of the meat.  Makes things a lot less stressful.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like you had a great time.  

 For some reason I thought Oompappy was OLDER. :grin:


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 6, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Good Scores!!!  You might want to try and trim the brisket down to the box width before cooking.  I have read about people doing this now so they fit into the boxes neatly.  I guess you have to allow for shrink but how much is unknown to me. Trial and error I guess.   Just a suggestion.  We haven't tried it yet but are going to try this weekend at Cabellas.  Do you have the lettuce done before turn ins start or do you do that at the same time? I like to have them done and in the cooler before turnins so i have enough time to concentrate soley on the presentation of the meat.  Makes things a lot less stressful.




Nothing was stressful. I was trying to do something new (for me) and it took longer then I thought. We clean the lettuce in the morning and do the box right after the previous is sent in. I tell the girls how much lettuce I want in the box and after it's done they cover it with a bus bin till the meat is ready. We have a very stress less site.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 6, 2006)

Rich, your right! The organizers did a fantastic job of putting this event together.  =D>  We had an excellent time and are looking forward to next year which promises to be even better. It was nice meeting you and the other teams, a great bunch of people.  :grin: 
Thanks for posting the pics!!! I took a few also that I will try to get posted 
this afternoon.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 6, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":2bmih5cj]Good Scores!!!  You might want to try and trim the brisket down to the box width before cooking.  I have read about people doing this now so they fit into the boxes neatly.  I guess you have to allow for shrink but how much is unknown to me. Trial and error I guess.   Just a suggestion.  We haven't tried it yet but are going to try this weekend at Cabellas.  Do you have the lettuce done before turn ins start or do you do that at the same time? I like to have them done and in the cooler before turnins so i have enough time to concentrate soley on the presentation of the meat.  Makes things a lot less stressful.




Nothing was stressful. I was trying to do something new (for me) and it took longer then I thought. We clean the lettuce in the morning and do the box right after the previous is sent in. I tell the girls how much lettuce I want in the box and after it's done they cover it with a bus bin till the meat is ready. We have a very stress less site.[/quote:2bmih5cj]

That's the only way to do it...stressless, or as stress free as possible.  If it ain't fun...stay home and go to work.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Bubba, you stole that motto from me! Rich, looks great! Good to see a photo of OOMP! Anyone else we might know there? I love captions! Woody


----------

